# 5 favorite works by....



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's 4 in the morning where I am, I've stayed up all night. I'm bored. Let's get a game started. This is a simple game:

Name a composer, the next person posts their five favorite works by that composer and then names another composer for the next person. 


I'll start the game with...


Chopin. Go.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> Chopin. Go.


Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14
Piano Concerto No. 1
Piano Concertos No 2
Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Nocturnes Nos. 1-19

Next: Brahms


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

So many to choose from! Oh well, I'll just list 5 that come to my head first. In order of opus number:

4 Mazurkas, op. 17
Preludes, op. 28
Ballade no. 4, op. 52
Barcarolle, op. 60
Polonaise-Fantasie, op. 61

Next: Stockhausen


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Never mind, ignore the previous post. Next composer is *Brahms* (I am not going to even attempt this one)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Never mind, ignore the previous post. Next composer is *Brahms* (I am not going to even attempt this one)


Brahms:

Symphony #4
Piano Pieces Opus 118
Clarinet Quintet
String Quintet #2
Violin Concerto

That was very tough. I will respect BrahmsWasAGReatMelodist's wishes and make the next composer Stockhausen.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

asldkfjasldkj ok i need to go listen to something else than Gruppen before I can participate haha.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Stockhausen:

Kontakte
Gesang der Junglinge
Mikrophonie I
Mantra
Etude (for those who think you can't dance to Stockhausen)






Next: Liszt


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> Next: Liszt


 Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Années de Pèlerinage
Dante Symphony
A Faust Symphony, S108

Next Bach


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Top 5 Works by Bach*
WTC
Mass in B Minor
Goldberg Variations
Concerto for 2 Violins
St. Matthew Passion

Next: Schnittke


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

Schnittke:

Piano concerto
Piano Quintet
Concerto Grosso No.1
Cello Concerto
Symphony No.4

Next: Britten


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Britten:

Death in Venice
Sinfonia da requiem
Violin concerto
War Requiem
Winter Words

Next: Raff


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No takers for Raff? How about Ravel?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> No takers for Raff? How about Ravel?


Ravel:

Miroirs
Gaspard de la Nuit
Daphnis et Chloe
Piano Concerto in G
Introduction et Allegro

Next up: Sibelius


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> No takers for Raff?


You gave us only an hour to react on Raff?

In order of preference:
Symphony No.5 "Lenore"
Symphony No.3 "Im Walde"
Symphony No.7 "In den Alpen"

That's tough, but I guess I'll have to go with these three only.

So let's continue with Sibelius.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Sibelius:

Symphony No.7
Symphony No.5
Tapiola
Symphony No.6
Symphony No.4

Vaughan Williams


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

janxharris said:


> Symphony No.7
> Symphony No.5
> Tapiola
> Symphony No.6
> ...


Symphony No.3, the "Pastoral"
Fantasia on a Theme of Tallis
The Lark Ascending
3 Portraits from the England of Elizabeth
Symphony No.5 in D major

Sorry if these are boring answers. I'm not a huge RVW fan.

Samuel Barber


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Barber:

Dover Beach
Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Violin Concerto
Cello Concerto
Symphony no. 1

Next: Scriabin


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

Scriabin

Piano Concerto in F# Minor
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
Piano Sonata 6
Piano Sonata 7
Piano Sonata 8

Next: Rameau


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Next: Rameau


Hippolyte et Aricie
Pygmalion
Dardanus
Les Fêtes d'Hébé
Les Surprises de l’Amour, transcriptions de Monsieur Hesse


Next : Bruch


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Bruch:

Symphony No. 3
String Quartet No. 2
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano
Concerto for Clarinet and Viola
Symphony No. 2

Next: Toru Takemitsu


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Takemitsu (I'm not as familiar with his music as I'd like to be but here are my 5 faves for now)

From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps (The orchestration of this piece is seriously amazing, like an organism with millions of atoms pulling and pushing in different directions)
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
Archipelago s
Stanza 1

Copland


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

violadude said:


> Takemitsu (I'm not as familiar with his music as I'd like to be but here are my 5 faves for now)
> 
> From Me Flows What You Call Time
> November Steps (The orchestration of this piece is seriously amazing, like an organism with millions of atoms pulling and pushing in different directions)
> ...


Piano Concerto
Piano Variations
Connotations
Symphony No.3
Appalachian Spring

Not much of a Copland guy, sorry. I may have heard each of these works only once. My favorite is definitely the early-ish piano concerto, especially as played by Earl Wild. Now that I've heard at least 2 or 3 times. :lol: I want to get one of those BBC Philharmonic discs on Chandos. They sound super solid from what I've heard.

My nomination is Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Symphony no. XXXIX
Symphony no. XLI
Requiem Mass in D (esp. in Bernstein's rendition on DG)
Piano Concerto No. XX in D minor
Abduction from the Seraglio

Next: Alexander Glazunov


----------



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Alexander Glazunov:
- symphony no. 4
- The Seasons
- Saxophone concerto
- symphony no. 5
- Raymonda

Next: Cesar Franck


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Cesar Franck:

Chorales (3) for organ
Prelude, Fugue and Variation for Organ in B minor
String Quartet in D minor
Piano Quintet in F minor
Symphony in D minor

Next: Enrique Granados


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart

Don Giovanni
Marriage of Figaro
Piano concerto 20
Symphony 40
Symphony 39

Next up - Rossini


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

poconoron said:


> Mozart
> 
> Don Giovanni
> Marriage of Figaro
> ...


This little game has rules, and your posting doesn't cut it.

Next - Enrique Granados


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Granados:

_(12) Danzas españolas_
_(7) Goyescas_ 
_(5) Escenas poéticas_
_El Pelele (Escena goyesca)_
_Rapsodía aragonesa_

Next: Leonard Bernstein


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Beethoven

Symphony no.3
Symphony no.5
Symphony no.7
String quartet op.59 no.1
String quartet no.131

Next up - Rossini

(O i luv annoying Bulldog :lol


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Have at him, Bulldog. Seize!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ugh is there anyone who likes five separate works of Bernstein?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Ugh is there anyone who likes five separate works of Bernstein?


I couldn't come up with 5 Bernstein works without looking a list of them.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> I couldn't come up with 5 Bernstein works without looking a list of them.


For the sake of continuity feel free to suggest someone else.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Bernstein
Symphony #1
Symphony #2
Symphony #3
Candide
West Side Story

CPE Bach


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

violadude said:


> Bernstein
> Symphony #1
> Symphony #2
> Symphony #3
> ...


Ok, at least you didn't say Mass


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

CPE Bach

4 Symphonies for Hamburg Wq 183
Flute concerto in D minor Wq 22
Harpsichord Concerto in D minor Wq 23
Magnificat in D
Organ concerto in G major Wq 34

JC Bach


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

JC Bach



Sinfonia concertante in A Major for Violin, Violoncello, 2 Horns
Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 5 No. 5 in E major 
Lamento 'Ach daß ich Wassers gnug hätte'
Bassoon Concerto in B flat major, W. C83
Piano Concerto in E flat, Op. 7 No. 5 

Next: Cherubini


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> JC Bach
> 
> Sinfonia concertante in A Major for Violin, Violoncello, 2 Horns
> Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 5 No. 5 in E major
> ...


Requiem in C Minor
Lodoiska
Medee
Les deux journees
Marche funebre (1820)

Five favourite works by Mercadante


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Five favourite works by Mercadante

Virginia 
Messa a grande orchestra per quattro voci
La Vestale
Flute concertos ( in general)
Il Giuramento


Next: Corelli


----------



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Corelli:

Concerto Grosso G minor op 6 no. 8
Concerto Grosso D major op 6 no. 4
Concerto Grosso D major op 6 no. 1
Concerto Grosso D major op 6 no. 7
violin sonata D minor op 5 no. 12

Next: Schubert


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Next: Schubert

Death and the Maiden
Die schöne Müllerin
String Quintet
Octet
Quartettsatz

Next: Sibelius


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Symphony No. 7 
Symphony No. 5 
Tapiola 
Violin Concerto 
Kullervo 

Next: Berlioz


----------



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Berlioz:

Symphonie fantastique
Grande messe des morts
Les Troyens
les nuits d'été
Romeo and Juliet

Next: Britten


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Britten:

Turn of The Screw
Peter Grimes
Rejoice in the Lamb
String Quartet no.3
Death in Venice

Next: Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*

Opera "Mlada"
Opera "The Golden Cockerel"
Opera "The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh"
Symphony no. II "Antar" (1897 version)
Fairytale (Skazka), op. 29 (1879-1880)

*Next*: Nikolai Myaskovsky


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Orfeo said:


> *Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*
> 
> Opera "Mlada"
> Opera "The Golden Cockerel"
> ...


Myaskovsky

String Quartet No.13 in A minor
Piano Sonata No.1 in D minor
Prelude & Rondo-Sonata, op.58, the "Song & Rhapsody"
Yellowed Leaves, op.31
Reminiscences, op.29

I'm only familiar with the piano music and a couple of string quartets. Haven't heard any of his symphonies, though I hear they're supposed to be good.

Franz Liszt


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Liszt

Totentanz
First Piano Concerto
Bm Sonata 
Nuages Gris
Mazeppa (Symphonic Poem)

Stefan Wolpe


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I'll take Raff. 

Symphony 3,4,5,8
Piano quintet

Never heard of Stefan Wolpe


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Swosh said:


> I'll take Raff.
> 
> Symphony 3,4,5,8
> Piano quintet
> ...


You are not alone, that's why posting stopped


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

I've heard some Wolpe a couple years ago, but only four pieces, so I can't say I have any favorites. Though I do remember liking the music.

String Quartet
Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, Piano
Quartet for trumpet, tenor sax, piano, percussion
Symphony

Four pieces will have to do.

Next: Babbitt


----------



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

Clarinet Quintet
Piano Concerto 2
Ars Emblematica
Philomel
Ensembles for Synthesiser

This was really hard as I like nearly all of Babbit's music.

Next: Nono


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

Nono

Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Das atmende Klarsein
Prometeo
Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco no. 2
Guai ai gelidi mostri

Next: How about Sigismond Thalberg


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

calvinpv said:


> Nono
> 
> Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
> Das atmende Klarsein
> ...


Thalberg

Piano Concerto
Piano Trio
Souvenirs de Beethoven - Grande Fantasie pour le piano sur la 7e Symphonie de Beethoven, op. 39
Grande Caprice sur des motifs de 'La Sonnambula' de Bellini, op. 46
Les Soirées de Pausilippe

Martinu


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Martinu: 

Double Concerto 
Symphony No. 1
Les Fresques de Piero della Francesca 
Gilgamesh 
String Quartet No. 5

A hard list! 

Next: Messiaen


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Martinu:
> 
> Double Concerto
> Symphony No. 1
> ...


Messiaen

Quatuor pour le fin du temps
Apparition de l'Èglise Éternelle
La Nativité du Seigneur
Catalogue d'oiseaux
Éclairs sur l'Au-Delà

Robert Schumann


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Robert Schumann:

Piano Concerto
Piano Quintet
Kreisleriana
Symphonic Etudes
Humoreske

Next - Boris Tchaikovsky


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Boris Tchaikovsky

Symphony No. 3 _Sebastopol_ (a great work!)
Clarinet Concerto
Piano Quintet
The Wind of Siberia
Piano Trio

Next - Karol Szymanowski


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

MusicSybarite said:


> Boris Tchaikovsky
> 
> Symphony No. 3 _Sebastopol_ (a great work!)
> Clarinet Concerto
> ...


Szymanowski

Stabat Mater
Litany to the Virgin Mary
Symphony No.3, "Song of the Night"
Violin Concerto No.1
String Quartet No.2

Great composer. I will try and listen to some of his music tomorrow.

Next: *Anton Webern*


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

Did Anton Webern write five pieces of music?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Webern

Six Pieces for Orchestra
5 pieces for orchestra Op. 10
6 bagatelles for String Quartet
Symphony
4 songs opus 12

Rautavaaraa


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Rautavaara

Symphony 5
Symphony 8
Violin Concerto
Angels and Visitations
On the Last Frontier

Next: Carlos Chavez


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Carlos Chávez

Symphony No. 2 _Sinfonía India_
Symphony No. 6
_Paisajes Mexicanos_
_Zarabanda_ for strings
Suite from _Caballos de Vapor_

Next - Rued Langgaard


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Any takers for Rued Langgaard?


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> Any takers for Rued Langgaard?


Langgaard is perhaps too obscure? I don't have 5 favorites by Langgaard. 
May I suggest a more famous Dane his contemporary:
*Carl Nielsen*


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> Any takers for Rued Langgaard?


I'll try:

Opera "Antikrist"
Music of the Spheres
Symphony no. IV "Leaf-fall"
Symphony no. VI "Yon Dwelling of Thunder"
String Quartet no. I
Next:
Carl Nielsen


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Carl Nielsen:

Clarinet concerto
Violin concerto
Symphony 4
Symphony 5
Springtime in Funen

Next: Max Reger


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Max Reger

Clarinet Quintet
Eb String Quartet
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Bocklin
Violin Concerto

Next: Brian Ferneyhough


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

Ferneyhough

Sonatas for String Quartet
String Quartet 2
La chute d'Icare
The Doctrine of Similarity
String Quartet 6

One of these days, I'm going to systematically go through his music, because there's a lot of it. But for now, this is what I could muster up.

Next: Wolfgang Rihm. This is a composer I plan to survey in the near future. I'll be interested in the next person's submissions.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Any takers for Wolfgang Rihm ?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess I can bite. He's not a favorite, but I do enjoy some of his works.

Jagden und Formen
Morphonie
Jakob Lenz
Die Eroberung von Mexico
Et Lux

Next: Josquin des Prez


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Next: Josquin des Prez

Missa Ave maris stella.
Missa L’ami baudichon.
De profundis clamavi.
Salve regina.
Miserere mei Deus.

Next: Giovanni Bottesini


----------



## SchubertDidKetamine (Feb 8, 2020)

Don't know many, but Bottesini:

Double Bass Concerto in B minor
Elegy in D Major
Gran Duo Concertante
Duet for Cello and Double Bass
Reverie 

Next: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga


----------



## SchubertDidKetamine (Feb 8, 2020)

Posted same thing twice, see above^^^^^


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Next: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga

Herminie.
Symphonie à grand orchestre.
String Quartets No 3 ( in fact, all 3)
Agar dans le desert



Next: Berwald


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

*Franz Berwald*

Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 1 (his best symphonies IMO)
Elfenspiel
Wettlauf
Reminiscences of the Mountains

Next: *Granville Bantock*


----------

